# 2008 Sa Xmas Case Swap - Tastings



## homekegger1 (14/12/08)

Well I guess I will start this off, as since I had a lovely siesta today I am feeling good. Packing the camper ready for our wonderful trek across to my folks house, felt I should have a beer. This will be little Lincolns first holiday.

So I chilled down Mikes Pilsner and have enjoyed that. A very good drop indeed. Poured clear, looked great and tasted very nice. Ran out of head quickly but that is all I can pick up on it. All in all an enjoyable beer. Thanks again Mike.

Have loaded all the other beers into the esky and chucked on ice. I will remove those that need some warming to enjoy, a little before I drink them, but am looking forward to sampling them as I head on my road trip. (Not whilst I am driving  )

As I will be away I won't be able to post any tasting notes for about a week, unless I get free net in some caravan parks we stay in. But when at folks house I will try to remember to put something up.

Hope everyone enjoys their beers.

Cheers

HK


----------



## Frank (15/12/08)

Have not tried any beers yet.
But here is the link to my Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale, Case Swap,
and my Czech Pilsner keg on the night recipe's.


----------



## ~MikE (15/12/08)

homekegger1 said:


> So I chilled down Mikes Pilsner and have enjoyed that. A very good drop indeed. Poured clear, looked great and tasted very nice. Ran out of head quickly but that is all I can pick up on it. All in all an enjoyable beer. Thanks again Mike.
> Cheers
> 
> HK


thanks man, glad it was generally a win. i usually have the exact opposite problem, head that stays around in the glass, for days if i forget to wash, must be something about my decoction mash or something. missing temperatures maybe?

i tried about a week or so ago, i thought it was a little undercarbed as well.



Boston said:


> Have not tried any beers yet.
> But here is the link to my Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale, Case Swap,
> and my Czech Pilsner keg on the night recipe's.


rated! that pilsner was goddamn awesome and by the looks of it, so easy. will definitely have to try it before end of summer.


----------



## peas_and_corn (16/12/08)

*Choppadoo's Bitter*

It's got an interesting spicy aroma that I really can't place my finger on. Quite nice, though it could do with a little *more*- some more body and bitterness. Though as it is it's a good summer quaffer, which, I presume, is what the goal was when it was made.


----------



## peas_and_corn (16/12/08)

Actually, I'll take back that last comment- it's really growing on me, the malt backbone is really coming out, and I love the bitterness- what hops did you use?


----------



## Adamt (16/12/08)

Youngy's House Lager v1.2

Medium gold, pretty clear, small head that sits like cream on the top. Clean aroma, small spicy hop flavour, low on bitterness and seems to have a little malt sweetness. Just getting some minor sulphur (and maybe some DMS) on the finish and the nose, otherwise pretty damned good . Brilliant start to the case.

Cheers
Adam


----------



## choppadoo (16/12/08)

peas_and_corn said:


> Actually, I'll take back that last comment- it's really growing on me, the malt backbone is really coming out, and I love the bitterness- what hops did you use?


There is definitely something slightly odd about this beer, at a guess i would say a mild lactic infection. Someone with a better palate might have a better idea. I don't think it detracts from the beer, just adds another element. Didn't quite know what to call it as it is not really bitter enough for a bitter.
Hops were primarily brewers gold and a touch of millenium to 24 IBUs. Also a little pacific hallertau for aroma.


----------



## Murcluf (16/12/08)

Finally got my case tonight, many thanks to Dr Smurto for bringing it down, GMK for picking it and Boston for the POR, gentlemen and scholars the lot of ya. Apologies for being the only plastic in the village will to supply glass next time (funny that) also forgot to write drink now on my bottles (mine's the plastic one with the hand crafted label). 


Cheers


----------



## Adamt (17/12/08)

24. Choppadoo's Bitter

Looks exactly the same as Youngy's lager - gold, pretty clear, small persistent head. Soft fruity aroma. Similar taste up front, bit of piney or resiny hop flavour and a tart, sour finish. Could either be lactobacillus, or the Millennium? Doesn't have much in the way of sweetness so it well could be lacto; is it more carbonated than you expected? It's kinda growing on me now, and still serving well as a liquid lunch. Cheers.


----------



## Murcluf (17/12/08)

First one out of the blocks for me is Big H's Jade Lager and what a great place to start, All round very good beer indeed very enjoyable experience for me it was like a three in one flavour kind of lager, where you can drink it and pick out 3 well known styles or brands in the one beer but the beer has its own unique flavour in its self. Thank mate I really enjoyed drinking your Jade Lager :icon_cheers:


----------



## Frank (17/12/08)

Any potential bottle bombs we should know about yet?
Murcluf's Weizen, bottled in PET is very tight, a lot tighter than soft drink in a bottle. I have never bottled PET, is this amount of expansion normal? I know PET wont explode, but thought there might be a few issues with some late bottling, I put it in the fridge just in case. I never have had a bottle explode of my own, and would not want any to go off now.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (17/12/08)

Boston said:


> Any potential bottle bombs we should know about yet?
> Murcluf's Weizen, bottled in PET is very tight, a lot tighter than soft drink in a bottle. I have never bottled PET, is this amount of expansion normal? I know PET wont explode, but thought there might be a few issues with some late bottling, I put it in the fridge just in case. I never have had a bottle explode of my own, and would not want any to go off now.




I have bottled in pet before, and yes they can become very tight. Just open with care.

BYB


----------



## buttersd70 (17/12/08)

Interesting...I have Murclufs in the fridge atm, put it in this morning to drink tomorrow...and whilst it's tight, it doesn't seem overly so.


----------



## Adamt (17/12/08)

There'll be a higher pressure inside any bottle of carbonated beverage when warm, compared to when chilled. I'm sure it'll be fine


----------



## Frank (17/12/08)

*Youngy - House Lager v1.2
*Low carbonation (keg bottled), hop aroma a bit lower than my preferred taste. As Adam stated a bit of malt sweetness, or could even a drop of honey in the ferment. Residual mouth feel not as crisp as I would prefer for a lager.


----------



## drsmurto (18/12/08)

Boston said:


> Any potential bottle bombs we should know about yet?
> Murcluf's Weizen, bottled in PET is very tight, a lot tighter than soft drink in a bottle. I have never bottled PET, is this amount of expansion normal? I know PET wont explode, but thought there might be a few issues with some late bottling, I put it in the fridge just in case. I never have had a bottle explode of my own, and would not want any to go off now.



The backseat of my car is no longer a fan of PET but i suspect that is more due to my driving style than an overcarbed beer. The bottle didnt explode, the seal looked cracked (again - prob driving style and playing corners a bit too much with a car full of beer  )

I have seen the result of an overcarbed beer in PET before - they are not as dangerous as glass but still make a hell of a mess. PET not being able to explode is an urban myth... not that i am offering a demo.

The rest of Murclufs beers were fine so i dont see there being a problem.

Had Mikes pilsner last night. Not great head retention. Malty, maybe even a little on the sweet side. Very little hop aroma. Pretty much what you would expect with a pilsner. A bit darker than just 100% pils malt - how long was each decoction step? Went down very well watching the Aussies carving up some ordinary bowling. 

Somehow i ended up with 3 bottles of this so will be cracking a few more tonight. I even served it in a nice pilsner urquell glass!

Actually, i have multiple bottles of a few of the swap beers plus a heap of unlabelled bottles i assume some of you gave me to taste and report back?

Adam - i have one of yours that is labelled RB on the cap?

a grolsch bottle and an unlabelled PET (tasted like my golden ale - bloody nice if i do say so myself  )


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (18/12/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Went down very well watching the Aussies carving up some ordinary bowling.




That surely must have been the last half of the day  

BYB


----------



## Adamt (18/12/08)

I'm still not sure how we made 341... I only saw the first session of play though.

RB is Rye Belgian, it about 8% so don't drink it before work 

I think there's also a stubby of IIPA in that esky too... not sure if the cap is labeled or not.


----------



## ~MikE (18/12/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Had Mikes pilsner last night. Not great head retention. Malty, maybe even a little on the sweet side. Very little hop aroma. Pretty much what you would expect with a pilsner. A bit darker than just 100% pils malt - how long was each decoction step? Went down very well watching the Aussies carving up some ordinary bowling.
> 
> Somehow i ended up with 3 bottles of this so will be cracking a few more tonight. I even served it in a nice pilsner urquell glass!
> 
> a grolsch bottle and an unlabelled PET (tasted like my golden ale - bloody nice if i do say so myself  )



the grolsch bottle in the shed fridge opposite the bar would be my LIGHT smurto golden ale  - i think i'll be brewing mostly this all summer. 

as for the pilsner, i think each boil and rest was about 20mins. there was some flexibility with boil and rest times but i wasn't really sure what the effect of these were so i aimed for happy medium times. i might do some more reading on it...

any recipe change suggestions?


----------



## drsmurto (18/12/08)

Only 1 beer was left in the esky - RB. Someone must have drunk the IIPA.

And yes, i was watching the last session at home with Mikes pilsner.

I may have been watching the cricket at work during the day but i had a CPA! 

Public servants 2 weeks before xmas. About as active as a koala.

The bowling was first class for the first 10 overs of the day, after that it was the batsmen who got themselves out. Clarke needs a slapping. Throwing his wicket away like Mark Waugh back in the day. Cant fault Simmo, thats what he does.


----------



## Adamt (18/12/08)

21. Murcluf's Weizen

Very effervescent, fizzing madly from the bottom of the glass. First pour rather clear, big, stiff head holding prouder than a honeymooner's member. Mildish banana/clove aroma. Taste is also rather mild on the yeast character, a lot of carbonic bite on the tongue and a mildly tart finish. Very refreshing.


----------



## drsmurto (18/12/08)

Its been a long while since i was a uni student but i remember this part of the year well - lots of beer and cricket and #$% all else! 

Enjoying life Adam? :lol: 

Damn i wish i could be doing the same!


----------



## Adamt (18/12/08)

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## buttersd70 (18/12/08)

You damn Uni students. :angry: 

Busted my balls yesterday, and will do the same thing tomorrow doing graduation photos.....that Union building gets so hot (particularly with the studio lights) that I swear I sweated out a couple of kilos.
:lol:

But, on topic....

tasted Murcluffs weizen this afternoon....will start by saying that it's a style with which I have very little familiarity; but here are my impressions.

head dissipated slightly quick in the first glass....but lasted much better in the second (which had lost some of its effervescence, and was deliberately clouded up). Personally, I preferred the cloudier 2nd glass...a bit more mouthfeel, but no doubt this is just a personal thing. Got banana and clove, but neither overpowered, so to me, it seemed like a good balance. Mildly tart, but not overly so. Refreshing. I felt like having a second glass (which for me, for a style thats not normally my cup of tea, says a bit). 

Personally, I liked it. As a style, I can take or leave wheats. This, at least to my taste, was a good beer though.


----------



## peas_and_corn (18/12/08)

RustyC's Bright ale- A thickish mouthfeel, with a nice bitterness that settles nicely. It's quite good, I'm sure to be enjoying this one


----------



## Goofinder (18/12/08)

Rustyc's Bright APA - reminds me a whole lot of the LCBA I had a couple of weeks ago at the Royal Oak. I got the slightest hint of what I think is DMS toward the end, but not enough to stop me enjoying this beer. Very nice.


----------



## Adamt (18/12/08)

20. Goofinder's (Not So) Special Bitter

Served cool (8C?). Light copper, decent head, pretty clear. Aroma is caramel. Flavour is sweet caramel up front, turns very earthy which lingers with some low-medium bitterness. Decent body, carbonation seems a little high. Getting a bit of alcohol warmth and dark fruitiness as it warms further. Up the bitterness and lower the carbonation and you're on a winner. Favourite of the case so far!


----------



## KHB (18/12/08)

MIKES PILSNER

Well i have to be honest and say i was not real sure of what to expect as i have not drunk or made a pilsner before. i also had a nice head which dissapated quickly, maybe not as clear as i would have thought it would be. Nice malty aroma with a little hop background. Tastes nice with the butter chicken im eating, will enjoy the rest of the bottle with it.

Cheers KHB


----------



## Goofinder (18/12/08)

Adamt said:


> 20. Goofinder's (Not So) Special Bitter
> 
> Served cool (8C?). Light copper, decent head, pretty clear. Aroma is caramel. Flavour is sweet caramel up front, turns very earthy which lingers with some low-medium bitterness. Decent body, carbonation seems a little high. Getting a bit of alcohol warmth and dark fruitiness as it warms further. Up the bitterness and lower the carbonation and you're on a winner. Favourite of the case so far!


Yeah, the carbonation is definitely too high. Glad you liked it!

Murcluf - Weizen
I quite liked this one. I don't think I've ever knowingly had a weizen, and it was a pleasant surprise after swearing off wheat beers years ago. I got the banana aroma, and maybe a hint of bubblegum but not so much the clove. I think I liked the second glass with a bit more yeast as butters did. Quite refreshing and no overpowering flavours/aromas.


----------



## buttersd70 (18/12/08)

some notes from earlier this afternoon;

goofinders bitter...
had mine at 10C, agree with adams description up until the bit about bitterness.....I wouldn't call it low-medium, at least not relatively speaking for a bitter. Personally, I found it to be overly bitter; I could almost hear the malt asking to be released from behind the hops. Capped it off with a forced head, and it mellowed somewhat, but for me, it was still too bitter for a bitter. The flavour profile overall was fine, just too many IBU imo.
Sorry...I don't mean to sound bitchy. :unsure: 

Rusty's bright apa 

Ridonculously clear.fairly firm white head. lower aroma than expected, but what there was was lovely and mellow.
slightly more bitter than the abv/ibu lead me to believe....but was relatively mellow bitterness. didn't kill the malt entirely, but definately hop dominated. Not my fav style, but I liked it. Another beer that makes you want another.

Afterthought. Damn, want another.
second afterthought...damn...ar you sure this is only 4.6%? Starting to feel it.....

Big H lager 
little aroma, good carb. Not too bitter (yay)
reasonably balanced. Quite like it for a lager. No saaz makes butters happy. Holds head quite well. A solid Northern European lager.
Interesting in that I haven't tried these hops before...to me, works very well. refreshing and easily drinkable. Where did that beer go? oh wait, I drunk it. :lol: 

I then proceeded to fall asleep in my armchair.


----------



## Murcluf (18/12/08)

Boston said:


> Any potential bottle bombs we should know about yet?
> Murcluf's Weizen, bottled in PET is very tight, a lot tighter than soft drink in a bottle. I have never bottled PET, is this amount of expansion normal? I know PET wont explode, but thought there might be a few issues with some late bottling, I put it in the fridge just in case. I never have had a bottle explode of my own, and would not want any to go off now.



Hi Boston no need to worry about mine being a bottle bomb they have been in the bottle since early October and everyone I have had so far have been great in the carb area. The bottles were bulk primed so no chance of an over dosed bottle. Sorry if put the lid on too tight for you


----------



## Frank (18/12/08)

*Murcluf Weizen
*


Murcluf said:


> Hi Boston no need to worry about mine being a bottle bomb they have been in the bottle since early October and everyone I have had so far have been great in the carb area. The bottles were bulk primed so no chance of an over dosed bottle. Sorry if put the lid on too tight for you


All good, I don't have any experience with PET.  Chucked it in the fridge yesterday and drank it tonight, carbonation just right. 
From other tasting notes I inverted the bottle before opening. This was well balanced in flavours, unlike Goofinder I seemed to get more cloves than banana. Once again second glass nicer than the first, I inverted the bottle so won't put it down to yeast interaction. I actually think straight from the fridge was too cold. My suggestion to anyone yet to try this one, is let it warm up to about 6 degrees before drinking.


----------



## Murcluf (18/12/08)

Tonights beer was Boston's Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale, excellent specimen of this style fantastic flavour and aroma, enjoyable to drink. 
The only change I 'd like to see would be a slight reduction in bitterness, I thought it just distracted you from the overall experience of a very drinkable beer. I must admit that I'm not a total fan of this style thanks to a real dodgy JS Summer Ale I had 6 months ago, but this one has gone a long way to restoring some of my faith in the style again. 

I must say so far, we are truly blessed in SA to have a group of people who can brew some really awesome high quality beers. I have no idea why any of us her on AHB would ever bother to buy megaswell ever again.


----------



## Frank (19/12/08)

*peas_and_corn - Hallertauer Pale Ale* 
Fantastic colour, fantastic aroma. On the taste it had one of the flavours I have never been able to put my finger on. Bit burnt, bit rubbery. It left a slightly unpleasent bittter flavour in the mouth.


----------



## ~MikE (19/12/08)

*RustyC - Bright ale*
having never tried LC bright ale before, wasn't entirely sure what to expect. very little head which seems to dissipate fairly quickly (like i care, head is over-rated ), nice mouth feel and carbonation, very nice clarity. Very nice aroma and very well balanced flavour/bitterness/maltyness. has good complexity without tasting like a flavour orgy. an excellent summer quaff indeed. now to hide the rest of the bottle before dad discoveres it


----------



## Murcluf (19/12/08)

Rusty's Bright APA for me also, nice well rounded APA very easy to drink. I had no head issues as mentioned before thought the flavour aroma and bitterness was well balance. Two things i did pick up were one when I first poured the was a massive hop aroma that got my attention in a positve way but it only lasted a short time, still plenty of aroma was left in the beer itself. The other was I detected and underlying yeasty characteristic towards the end of drinking it, didn't detract from the overall experience and I assuming that is apart of the 1056 yeast. For someone who is not a real fan of APA's I must say this is another excellent specimen of the style.


----------



## KHB (20/12/08)

BOSTONS SUMMER ALE

As i poured it showed a nice fluffy head and was really clear. (bottle or keg conditioned?) Nice carbination, had a really nice aroma to it, but tend to agree with murcluf, was a bit to bitter for my liking. Not sure if i like these hops yet, dont get me wrong i enjoyed it, just not my kinda session beer.

Cheers Ben


----------



## Frank (20/12/08)

KHB said:


> BOSTONS SUMMER ALE
> 
> As i poured it showed a nice fluffy head and was really clear. (bottle or keg conditioned?) Nice carbination, had a really nice aroma to it, but tend to agree with murcluf, was a bit to bitter for my liking. Not sure if i like these hops yet, dont get me wrong i enjoyed it, just not my kinda session beer.
> Cheers Ben


These were bottle conditioned (Fermentis US-05). I think they may be on the top end of carbonation (8g/L caster sugar), but helps hold the head if you are drinking in the sun.
The bottles have been sitting upright in the cold room 3C for about 10 weeks, so the yeast has formed a nice crust on the bottom of the bottle. No fining agents used, all cold conditioned and racked before bottling.


----------



## buttersd70 (20/12/08)

an afterthought on BigH's lager....
realised today that I still had half the bottle left....so had it as a first beer of the afternoon....
I could happily session on it. I don't know lagers from a bar of soap, but I enjoyed it. Put me in mind of the kind of drop you would have in mid afternoon in an outside cafe....

Dr Smurtos Publican...
Well, I've been looking forward to this one. I must confess the heresy of not having tried the original.  
I had half the bottle last night, and half the bottle thisafternoon....and had vastly different experiences between the two, that I thought I would share as an interesting distraction, because I think it highlights the duality of Yorkshire beers quite well.....

Last night.....
Bright as a new sixpence. Clean and crisp. Bitter (more so than my personal preference), but not aggressively so.

Today....
1469 gives a solid, compact, sediment in the bottle....be careful that it doesn't stir up, because if it does, it will come out in one big chunk. I had a massive floaty make it's way into the glass.  .......
as a result, I poured it out of that glass into another, through a fine mesh tea strainer. It got the yeast out (as I said, it was solid), but it also did something interesting......Going through the strainer basically did the same as a sparkler. It knocked all the remaining CO2 out of suspension, and more imprtantly, aerated the beer.....first taste, and the bitteness was much milder than last nights. That bit of air in there smoothed it out, and mellowed the flavour. It let me pick up the malt more, when compared to last nights tasting. It was still bitter, but it seemed to knock the corners off it. Just goes to show why they use sparklers up north.

Very enjoyable and well made beer.....would cut my left one off to taste this out of a handpump. :lol:

Choppadoo bitter.

It's been said that this isn't bitter enough for a bitter.....I disagree with that entirely. To me, the bitterness level is just right, exactly where a bitter should be imo. Beyond that, I'm having a bit of a hard time trying to get my head around it...the foreign hops are confusing me slightly....but I like it. I am getting that slight tartness others have mentioned, but I would have to agree that I don't think it detracts, but rather enhances. For some strange reason I can't put my finger on, kinda makes me think of Devon in summer.... :huh:


----------



## Goofinder (20/12/08)

A couple of lagers this evening:

Youngy - House Lager v1.2
Lots of malty sweetness, with fairly low bitterness and hop character. Carbonation was on the low side (due to bottling from keg maybe) which accentuated the sweetness a bit. I found it a bit too thick and sweet for my liking.

~MikE - Pilsener
Again, a fair bit of malty sweetness but a bit more bitterness to balance it out. Also I was getting a bit of spicyness from the Saaz. Carbonation was a bit higher and didn't seem as thick as Youngy's. 

Thanks for another couple of good beers guys, but I'm thinking more and more that lagers really aren't my thing. Which is kind of a good thing, because I don't think I've got the patience to do them properly.


----------



## Frank (20/12/08)

*domonsura - 48o Brewing - Oasis Pale Ale*
I initially though the bitterness was out of balance. But the more I drank the more I liked it... Maybe it was the 5.6% ABV talking... Sweet toffee on the nose, followed by a toffee biscuity flavour, with a clean hop finish that lingers in the mouth. Similar to my NS Ale, the hops start to mask the malt characters. Was this fermented with 1469?


----------



## Murcluf (21/12/08)

Last night i had Domonsura's Oasis Pale Ale, Awesome strong thick white head that stayed for forever, I thought the btterness was pretty much spot on and was well balanced with the malt. Had an excellent malty body which personally was just the way I like it. The only draw back I got was that the bottle I had gave off a very noticeable amount of DMS considering Boston didn't mention it I'm of the belief that this maybe from the effect of transport and storage rather then from the anything in the brewwing process.


----------



## Frank (21/12/08)

Murcluf said:


> Last night i had Domonsura's Oasis Pale Ale, Awesome strong thick white head that stayed for forever, I thought the btterness was pretty much spot on and was well balanced with the malt. Had an excellent malty body which personally was just the way I like it. The only draw back I got was that the bottle I had gave off a very noticeable amount of DMS considering Boston didn't mention it I'm of the belief that this maybe from the effect of transport and storage rather then from the anything in the brewwing process.


No DMS in my sample. I grabbed all the keg bottled beer and put in the fridge the day I got home, this may have limited any DMS formation before I drank it.


----------



## domonsura (21/12/08)

Boston said:


> *domonsura - 48o Brewing - Oasis Pale Ale*
> I initially though the bitterness was out of balance. But the more I drank the more I liked it... Maybe it was the 5.6% ABV talking... Sweet toffee on the nose, followed by a toffee biscuity flavour, with a clean hop finish that lingers in the mouth. Similar to my NS Ale, the hops start to mask the malt characters. Was this fermented with 1469?



Actually, the worst part of it is that I can't actually remember for sure which yeast I used - but I'm fairly sure that it was just US-05 because I was pissed when I pitched it..... The recipe with all the other details is below.

I actually _really _didn't like this beer when it went into the keg, it tasted 'dirty' and astringent from the amount of hops that went into it, and I thought "Wow...what a mistake to make with a 75 litre brew.. " But then it mellowed out somewhat...thankfully.
It has a slightly buttery flavour to me, which I really like as it blends into the toffee....sort of almost a butterscotch thing going on?
Hope I can replicate it, I rather like it (but I have none left  bottled it all for you fellas...)

OASIS PALE ALE RECIPE


----------



## Frank (21/12/08)

domonsura said:


> Actually, the worst part of it is that I can't actually remember for sure which yeast I used - but I'm fairly sure that it was just US-05 because I was pissed when I pitched it.....  The recipe with all the other details is below.
> 
> I actually _really _didn't like this beer when it went into the keg, it tasted 'dirty' and astringent from the amount of hops that went into it, and I thought "Wow...what a mistake to make with a 75 litre brew..  " But then it mellowed out somewhat...thankfully.
> It has a slightly buttery flavour to me, which I really like as it blends into the toffee....sort of almost a butterscotch thing going on?
> ...


Out of this grain bill. What is the main contributor to the toffee flavours? I was given an ESB for a Hop rhizome recently that had the same character, that I loved. Unfortunately I chucked the cap before I could work out who gave it to me. I am planning an ESB soon that I want toffee in. 
Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) 
Weyermann Caraamber 
Weyermann Vienna
JWM Export Pilsner
JWM Traditional Ale Malt


----------



## Adamt (21/12/08)

That would be the caraamber. The butterscotch is likely from diacetyl if it was fermented cool (<18C).


----------



## domonsura (21/12/08)

Adamt said:


> That would be the caraamber. The butterscotch is likely from diacetyl if it was fermented cool (<18C).



Fermented @ 22 degrees....shouldn't be diacetyl, but who knows...................


----------



## ~MikE (21/12/08)

Domonsura - oasis pale ale: 
everyone else was critiquing it, just wanted to be popular 
good head, nice colour and body and excellent mouth-feel. nice aroma, very hoppy on the palate and pleasantly bitter and hoppy aftertaste. this is quite an interesting beer, despite it's massive hop profile and higher than usual %alc i'm having no trouble knocking it back at all. definitely a winner, although i'd find it a tad dangerous as a session beer at a party for instance, could see myself getting smahed off my face in no time . 

i've never used caraamber before but am having trouble picking its flavour. my only recipe suggestion - i'd probably push it to 5%+ caraamber myself, while there's only the one hop type and it's a neutral yeast, you should be able to do this without making it taste like a flavour orgy, but that's only if you wanted it to stand out more against the uber-hops.


----------



## homekegger1 (21/12/08)

Well boys I have finally finished the entire swap. Not much to do when you are camping every night for a week. Firstly I want to say that I am impressed by all beers. Finished the last two this morning/early Arvo. They were a great talking point to other campers that we came across.

OF all the beers I had none were of shit quality. Some were nice and a few were great. The ones that make a special mention are Butters and Rudy's. Fantastic beers. I even kept youngy's recipe of the label and will attemp in the not too distant future.

DrS the TTL was certainly one of my top 5 beers. a very good beer to drink once I warmed it alittle. Wayne, both bottles of your oasis went down rather well. Dan your not so specail was also a good highlight of the case for me. 

As I said, all beers were of a standard I was happy with. Even the Apricot Wit, which I was a little worried about because of the thick floaties in the bottom. But it was quite nice as it tasted like an apricot fizzy drink, but I think one bottle was enough. (Sorry Kenny)

Well I hope all enjoy this case as much as I have, and I hope my beer is upto standard. It says best after, but it is ready now. Enjoy and I look forward to the next swap. Thanks guys.

Cheers

HK


----------



## buttersd70 (21/12/08)

Cheers, HK, you've made my day.
When I sampled my beer prior to the swap, I was _seriously _unhappy with it. And being a first time swapper (and as a bit of a trout mouth, I felt I needed to put up or shut up), it had me pretty concerned (Muckey knows)....I was freaking out that I was going to give over a crap beer. So I'm glad that you liked it, it makes me feel a _lot _better.....shows that Muckey, Wayne, and Smurto were right, I was being a bit hard on myself.....typical me. 

Edit...new tasting.

Mikes Lager
very little hop aroma, good carb, typical thin lager head.
For my taste, bittering is right. Decent malt and balance. easy drink. 
Nothing bad coming through.

Waynes Oasis
about as far removed from my personal preferances as you can get, so very hard to comment on....
definate (georgous!!!!!) toffee on the nose...god I wish that had of come in on the palate as well, but the hops strangled it.
High bitterness, and whilst much higher than my preference, was not _hugely _agressive. The hop flavour itself was quite pleasant...It's just for me, there was too much. As far as beers of this type go, afaik it's a good example....but personally I prefer less dominance of the hop, with better balance with the malt.
Edit v.2...bloody hell, Wayne....5.6%? You trying to kill me?.....It didn't taste that strong, and it took a few minutes to hit me.... :wacko: :lol:


----------



## Murcluf (21/12/08)

Boston said:


> No DMS in my sample. I grabbed all the keg bottled beer and put in the fridge the day I got home, this may have limited any DMS formation before I drank it.



Apologies I said DMS when I meant Diacetyl was having a bit of a der moment always get those two mixed up. I think I worked out the problem because I had the same issue one of my weizen and the rest are fine. One of the kiids played with the temp control on the fridge and basically froze everything in the fridge 


Today was MIke's Pilsner, quite an easy drinking pilsner personally I thought a bit more body to add to the depth of the malt would of rounded it off better and increased head retention. Flavour, aroma and colour were very good, thought it was a good beer that with a bit tweaking would make it an outstanding beer.


----------



## peas_and_corn (21/12/08)

I'm down with another flu, so I cannot smell *Butters' Mild Ale* as well as I should. I'm getting some nice malt notes, but I really can't identify them  This is a great beer- great mouthfeel, with an aftertaste that comes after swallowing that I'm a big fan of. Great work


----------



## Murcluf (21/12/08)

Peas and Corn Hallertau Pale Ale nice colour and underlying bitterness but unfortunately it flat which really took away from overall impression like to try one nice and carbed.

Dr Smurto's Landlord impressive to say the least, The warmer it got the better it got Personally been trying to get in this ball park for ages, I'll have to bend your ear for some pointers at the BBC meeting that we cross paths. This would of been awesome through a hand pump, This was an absolutely awesome English Ale although I would of carbed it a tiny bit more for personal preference.


----------



## Adamt (21/12/08)

*22. RustyCs Bright APA*

Shared with (non-brewing) mates. I didn't tell them what it was and they were sure it was LCBA. I agreed.


----------



## ~MikE (22/12/08)

*Dr Smurto's Landlord*: now with chunks!
i had the exact same experience as butters, first one poured fine, the second, had one very very wrong looking floater in it, which i had to strain out.
from what i remember of it - really awesome beer. un-aerated, was like a typical English bitter type beer, but with more character. aerated it was smoother and almost creamier maybe? this would rock on the hand pump. 

anyway, can i get the recipe for this?
cheers -mike


----------



## drsmurto (22/12/08)

Glad a few people are enjoying my beer. I've been knocking off the leftovers and am pretty happy with it myself. 

Havent got to many more of the swap beers, had a tough day on the commercials yesterday - Hofbrau lager and LCPA (Claire's parents fridge is always stocked with CPA and LCPA). Needed several to get over the dismal ending to what was a great game of cricket.

Anyway, here is the Landlord recipe i use. Next version will be with the floor malted MO and no munich. 

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 86.42 % 
0.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 12.35 % 
0.05 kg Chocolate Malt (1100.0 EBC) Grain 1.23 % 
40.00 gm Fuggles [3.90 %] (60 min) Hops 20.9 IBU 
30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (20 min) Hops 12.4 IBU 
28.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.60 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs TTL (Wyeast #1469) Yeast-Ale 

20L
OG 1.045
IBU 33
EBC 21

Mash at 65C for 60 mins, mash out at 78C, boil for 90 mins. 

I didnt make a starter with this, just smacked a fresh pack of 1469 and pitched. 

Fuggles and EKG are 07 pellets, Styrians are 06 plugs.

Will have to try the syringe trick Butters and see what difference it makes.

I am collecting the yeast cake out of all my bottles - 1469 is far too good to go to waste! Plus, i have the yeast cake from primary to Boston for a US05 yeast cake which is now chewing its way thru my first barleywine - yes Kenny, you will have a local challenger in that category next year!

I so NEED a handpump in my bar :icon_drunk: Bulk buy?

EDIT - the landlord was cced for 2 weeks at 1C and hit with gelatine so should be nice and clear apart from the 1469 turd.


----------



## buttersd70 (22/12/08)

DrSmurto said:


> I am collecting the yeast cake out of all my bottles - 1469 is far too good to go to waste! Plus, i have the yeast cake from primary to Boston for a US05 yeast cake which is now chewing its way thru my first barleywine - yes Kenny, you will have a local challenger in that category next year!



If you take up slanting, I'm more than happy to let you propogate a 0 gen from me.  This yeast is the reason I started slanting....couldn't bear the thought of running out.


----------



## drsmurto (22/12/08)

buttersd70 said:


> If you take up slanting, I'm more than happy to let you propogate a 0 gen from me.  This yeast is the reason I started slanting....couldn't bear the thought of running out.



I bought 2 smack packs so will save the unopened one for 'ron.


----------



## buttersd70 (22/12/08)

Mikes Alt...

First positive is that it doesn't taste like ham. (  )
Actually, I've never, ever had an alt before....so I really have nothing to reference it to, other than my (beloved) bjcp....from what I can tell, it does what it says on the packet. Bitter-sweet, bitterness on the end note, no off flavours that I can pick up on. Quite liked it, actually.


----------



## drsmurto (22/12/08)

Mikes Alt?

Mike made a czech pilsner and Adam made an Alt.

You been :chug: a bit this morning Butters?


----------



## buttersd70 (22/12/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Mikes Alt?
> 
> Mike made a czech pilsner and Adam made an Alt.
> 
> You been :chug: a bit this morning Butters?



ummmmmmmmmm, maybe. :lol: 
Correction on my previous...._Adams _Alt.


----------



## Murcluf (22/12/08)

Youngy's House Lager, straight forward house lager as stated easy drinking far from being in your face, you'd feed it to lager louts when visiting and keep the Belgians and Porters and Ales for yourself.


----------



## drsmurto (22/12/08)

buttersd70 said:


> Mikes Alt...
> 
> First positive is that it doesn't taste like ham. (  )
> Actually, *I've never, ever had an alt before*....so I really have nothing to reference it to, other than my (beloved) bjcp....from what I can tell, it does what it says on the packet. Bitter-sweet, bitterness on the end note, no off flavours that I can pick up on. Quite liked it, actually.



Liar, liar, pants on fire. :lol: 

Pretty sure you had an Alt at the case swap - i had one on tap and my fairly dodgy memory says you didnt mind it altho were a bit taken aback when i told you it was 50 IBU.


----------



## Frank (22/12/08)

*BigH - Jade Lager
*This beer has good carbonation, for a Summer Session beer. I prefer the bitterness to be a bit higher (but I have been known to get carried away). Good clean finish, could certainly drink multiple pints in the sun. A well balanced beer. I will need to save the second half of the bottle until SWMBO comes home from work, I think she will like it.


----------



## buttersd70 (22/12/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Liar, liar, pants on fire. :lol:
> 
> Pretty sure you had an Alt at the case swap - i had one on tap and my fairly dodgy memory says you didnt mind it altho were a bit taken aback when i told you it was 50 IBU.



OK, rephrase....I've never had an alt before when sober enough to remember the specifics. :lol: 
Now that you mention it, I do have a _very _vague recollection of that......and vaguley remember having a second.


----------



## Goofinder (22/12/08)

Domonsura - Oasis Pale Ale

Nice toffee/butterscotch aroma and bitterness wasn't over the top given the amount of hops in there. Cracked this one just after lunch - really should have looked a bit closer at the label first. Doesn't taste 5.6% and I had no trouble knocking it back, but I'm glad I wasn't planning on doing much this arvo!

BigH - Jade Lager

Nice and clean, good carbonation. Could happily drink a fair bit of this one without too much trouble. I haven't tried Pacific Jade before but I think I might have to give it a go some time soon.


----------



## Adamt (22/12/08)

I'm pretty sure you had some of mine on tap as well, Butters


----------



## buttersd70 (22/12/08)

lol, its all a blur...... :wacko:


----------



## Adamt (22/12/08)

I'll take credit for that with the Doppelbock and the IIPA 

Bloody Englishmen.. can't handle their booze!


----------



## buttersd70 (22/12/08)

Adamt said:


> I'll take credit for that with the Doppelbock and the IIPA
> 
> Bloody Englishmen.. can't handle their booze!


Funny you should say that.....one of my last truly clear memories of the day was hearing you say "here, try this doppelbock"....


----------



## Adamt (22/12/08)

You're welcome! B)


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (23/12/08)

homekegger1 said:


> Even the Apricot Wit, which I was a little worried about because of the thick floaties in the bottom. But it was quite nice as it tasted like an apricot fizzy drink, but I think one bottle was enough. (Sorry Kenny)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> HK




I managed to salvage a bottle of the Apricot Wit after the swap. I am going to go out on a limb and say that I found the wit quite enjoyable. I threw caution to the wind and opened mine inside the house, whilst I found it a little overcarbed the aroma was one of apricot ( low and behold  ) Also surprising that the beer itself was to me not overwhelmingly apricot. Just a nice aroma with that Wit backbone of flavour. I may have finally struck a good one. Congratulations Kenny....


BYB


----------



## drsmurto (23/12/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> I managed to salvage a bottle of the Apricot Wit after the swap. I am going to go out on a limb and say that I found the wit quite enjoyable. I threw caution to the wind and opened mine inside the house, whilst I found it a little overcarbed the aroma was one of apricot ( low and behold  ) Also surprising that the beer itself was to me not overwhelmingly apricot. Just a nice aroma with that Wit backbone of flavour. I may have finally struck a good one. Congratulations Kenny....
> 
> 
> BYB



Yup, had this a few days ago and passed on comments to Kenny as per his request. Definitely got a good whiff of apricot in the glass but was surprised (and maybe a little disappointed) that more didnt come thru in the flavour. Bit too fizzy for mine but i do drink at the lower end of carb for most beers. I'm not a wit drinker but i did enjoy this and it definitely fitted the request for a summer beer.

Which begs the eternal question.... if you can brew AG beer like this why is the can opener still sitting in the brewery? :lol: 

Nice one Kenny. :icon_cheers:


----------



## domonsura (23/12/08)

hey guys, don't panic about the 1469 yeast not being available - I still have a few smackpacks in the coolroom


----------



## Goofinder (23/12/08)

peas_and_corn - Hallertauer Pale Ale

Unfortunately this one was pretty much flat. Looked and smelled the goods but seemed to have a strange bitter aftertaste that was probably accentuated by the lack of carbonation. Reckon it would be alright properly carbed.

Choppadoo - Bitter

The first taste was pretty ordinary, with some sort of bad soury bitter taste that I'm not sure what it was. After that it got a lot better and is quite enjoyable now on the second glass. Almost getting towards the Harviestoun Bitter & Twisted but not as intense. Interesting beer, and goes down pretty well.


----------



## Frank (23/12/08)

*Goofinder - Not so Special Bitter*
I thought the carbonation level was fine for this beer. I got a slightly resin/rubbery flavour that appeared to be bound with the hops, may be associated with the Crystal used. This beer deffinately improved as the temperature rose, it seemed to lack a bit of mid palate when it was straight from the fridge. I think this beer would be more suited matched to food than drunk on its own.


----------



## Murcluf (23/12/08)

Goofinder - Not so Special Bitter Totally agree with Boston in regards to carbonation and the improvement of flavour with rising of temp. Also thought the wierd tastes was coming from the crystal malt would suggest trying JW crystal instead and drop the 0 minutes EKG addition. 
Once it warmed up it went down a treat, pint of bitter in one hand and a set of darts in the other it was all go at the Cluck & Duck tonight.


----------



## Goofinder (24/12/08)

Boston said:


> *Goofinder - Not so Special Bitter*
> I thought the carbonation level was fine for this beer. I got a slightly resin/rubbery flavour that appeared to be bound with the hops, may be associated with the Crystal used. This beer deffinately improved as the temperature rose, it seemed to lack a bit of mid palate when it was straight from the fridge. I think this beer would be more suited matched to food than drunk on its own.





Murcluf said:


> Goofinder - Not so Special Bitter Totally agree with Boston in regards to carbonation and the improvement of flavour with rising of temp. Also thought the wierd tastes was coming from the crystal malt would suggest trying JW crystal instead and drop the 0 minutes EKG addition.
> Once it warmed up it went down a treat, pint of bitter in one hand and a set of darts in the other it was all go at the Cluck & Duck tonight.



I've also found that it gets better as it warms up, but you would expect that being a pommy styled beer. Once I finish my keg fridge I'll be able to set that for a better temperature rather than relying on the main fridge. I'll have to have another taste of this one and see if I can pick up on the resin/rubbery flavour mentioned. Thanks for the feedback.



buttersd70 said:


> goofinders bitter...
> had mine at 10C, agree with adams description up until the bit about bitterness.....I wouldn't call it low-medium, at least not relatively speaking for a bitter. Personally, I found it to be overly bitter; I could almost hear the malt asking to be released from behind the hops. Capped it off with a forced head, and it mellowed somewhat, but for me, it was still too bitter for a bitter. The flavour profile overall was fine, just too many IBU imo.
> Sorry...I don't mean to sound bitchy. :unsure:



Butters, just wondering if you think the recipe looks overly bitter, or the beer just was? Brew day for this one was a bit of a shambles as far as water measurements go (this brew inspired me to get serious about calibrating my vessels and taking more detailed notes). So, the IBU listed probably doesn't match what's really there. Add to this the fact that it dropped a couple points lower than I hoped for which would drop the malt perception a bit too. I'm just trying to work out whether the process had a major effect or you just really don't like bitterness.


----------



## buttersd70 (24/12/08)

Goofinder...
I think after tasting the beers at/in the swap, I'm going to need to qualify my not liking bitterness a bit better. :lol: There were quite a few beers that were more bitter than my usual preferences that I quite enjoyed. (I tried to remain open minded, but there were some which even surprised myself).

Looking at the recipe, I think you hit the nail on the head about it dropping to a lower fg than you were going for as being one of the main reasons I found it bitter. Your late hop additions are not too dissimilar to mine; same times, same weight/volume on the f/o, slightly higher weight/vol on the 20, but not by a lot. Slightly higher BUGU than what I bitter to, but again, not by enough to push the perception OTT for me. (0.71 compared to my usual 0.6-0.65). When changing over to BV, though, is where the difference becomes more noticeable. From your 1046/1010, it came in at 1.6BV, which would be comparable to 0.8BUGU, which would have altered the balance a fair bit from what BUGU would normally indicate. (the extra couple of points would have given ~1.4BV).

All that is making some assumption as well, though, particularly in relation to actual boil gravity, utilisation, losses, etc. If using Tinseth for the calculations, reasonably accurate knowledge of the losses plays a role because of the way he has done the formulations, and the inclusion of what he calls 'bigness factor' (basicaly, tinseth formulation uses the loss to evaporation and the length of the boil in association with the projected initial boil gravity to work out an average utilisation for the boil due to the changing gravity). So the 'actual' IBU in the beer will vary quite considerabley from any formulation of that, anyway. So numbers can only go so far.

And at the end of the day, when it comes to your own beer, _your _opinion is the important one. I'm a firm believer in brewing to taste, not to style. If it's right for you, then it is right.


----------



## Goofinder (24/12/08)

Cheers, I didn't think it looked overly bitter. This one was basically brewed to the style guidelines, mainly because I haven't really worked out what I like yet and am new to coming up with recipes (as opposed to stealing everyone else's). Also, I probably should have mentioned that it was no chilled... so maybe factor in a bit more bitterness in for that as well.

I'll have to have another taste and work out what I really think of it - I've been too busy trying everyone else's beers lately! Might even have to brew it again now that I've got a bit more of an idea of what's happening and do a comparison... I do have a fair bit of EKG sitting in the freezer at the moment.


----------



## buttersd70 (24/12/08)

All my beers ar NC, and (for some unknown reson) I figured yours may have been as well...so I dismissed that as a factor. I don't think it was bitterness per se that was at issue with it, but there was a harshness to the bitterness, and an imbalance with the malt,if you know what I mean....

onwards and upwards...

hK IPA

Expected a beer too hoppy for me...but pleasantly surpised. Bitter, but not aggressively dominant, there is malt behind it, and a smoothness. Bitter end note. Thick white head that stays in place. Like it a lot.Would have liked it to be a bit brighter, perhaps.Went straight for a second glass.

bostons NS summer ale

highly carbed. bitter, as expected. whilst bitter, fairly smooth, not aggressive or harsh. Floral and fruity on the nose, but not overpowering. Malt is there, helping to keep the hops in check. I actually like this beer quite a bit, and - surprisingly - wouldn't want the bitterness cut down. Refreshing.

If you beggars aren't careful, you'll turn me into a hop head. :lol: 

Easiest drinking for me so far has been BigH and Bostons. Both of these got polished off one glass after another.....


----------



## Frank (24/12/08)

*Choppadoo - Bitter
*This beer is not quite bitter enough for me. It tastes like there could be a small bit of wheat in it to enhance the head. If the Hops were higher it would have masked a bit of this flavour which leaves a slightly sweet flavour in the mouth.


----------



## Goofinder (24/12/08)

Last one from me for a while as I'm heading off Boxing Day for a week or so and the case (or what's left of it) is staying here.

Adamt - Alt-F4

Never had an alt before (except at the swap of course ) so like Butters I went looking at the guidelines for what to expect. This one was nice and clean, clearly well made. Easy to drink and went down well, however to me it seemed like a pretty boring beer style - clean ferment, not much hop character, bit of maltiness with a bitter finish. Maybe it's just too subtle for my uneducated palate.

Edit: I must say that it looked a whole lot better in the glass than in the strange dark green bottle it came in. 

Oh, and before I forget again, if anyone was after the recipe for the baklava at the swap, it can be found on the back of a pack of Antoniou fillo pastry . I've got a scanned copy of it somewhere but I think it's on my computer at work. I have passed on your compliments to the chef, so I may be able to get another lot made for the next swap if you're keen.


----------



## drsmurto (26/12/08)

Had a few swap beers over the last few days but have been shite at taking notes so am trawling the dodgy memory.

I'll work backwards from the beer i am supping now.

RustyC Bright APA.

First up, it may just be mine but this is far from bright. Suffering quite badly form chill haze. But thats where my criticisms finish. THIS is the sort of beer i was after when i put the theme down as summer session beers. Gorgeous aroma, a great balance between malt and bitterness (if i wanted to pick - 27 IBU isnt an APA but then neither is my golden ale IMHO). Sitting it in my birthday present. A brand spanking new nonic. Yup butters, a proper beer glass. I reckon i will be rummaging thru Rustys case to see if he has any more of these. 2 thumbs up mate, highlight of the case so far. Goes perfectly with the red duck curry i am eating.

Butters Bitter

Decided it was only fair to drink this at warmer temps, pity i was sweating my arse off today so not the ideal situation for a warmer beer. Looked at the numbers on the bottle and expected it to be quite thin. It wasnt. Not big mind you but had enough body and was definitely malt driven. Very low hop aroma and flavour. Left the remaining half bottle sit in the fridge (10C) for a few hours between tastes and gave it a few swirls to try and knock some of the CO2 out. Really started to take on the character of a cask ale IMO. Perfectly clear. Definitely a session beer and it did remind me of my time in the old dart. Cheers Butters.

Rudys mild

Not that dissimilar to Butters beer in a lot of ways. Slightly darker form memory, prob pushing it into dark mild territory but without the roasted malt character. Enjoyed the first glass but after that it got a bit much for me, almost cloying. I suspect the high % of amber in such a small beer is where this comes from, in combination with the brown malt and crystal. If you wound it back a bit i think you will be on a winner. Like Butters bitter, it was malt driven with less hop flavour and aroma than i personally would go for but certainly not out of place for this style. 

I must confess the aussie lager style does nothing for me so the 2 (?) beers in this style i wasnt a fan of. Well made beers but not my cup of tea.

BigH Jade lager was a nice session beer, solid malt body with an interesting flavour/aroma. I havent used pacific jade before (in fact my kiwi hop experiences are very limited) but i did enjoy it. 

The white shields IPA is up next, its a tad too cold so letting it warm up a touch befor ei tackel it but i have a vague memory of enjoying it at the case swap so looking forward to it. 

Cheers
DrSMurto

p.s. Happy Birthday Boston! Chilling your beer down as i type.


----------



## buttersd70 (26/12/08)

DrSmurto said:


> A brand spanking new nonic. Yup butters, a proper beer glass.



I have a full and a half handle, liberated from the Fountainhead in Halifax, lovingly brought to this country by my poor imigrant parents....but I still prefer the nonic. :lol:


----------



## Adamt (26/12/08)

Dan: Yeah I know the bottles were a little dodgy , it was kegged, overcarbonated and bottling was a REAL mess. I was aiming for a pretty "plain" beer with the Alt, was hoping for a little more caramel/biscuit to come through but I think it's still drinking nicely.


11. BigHs Jade Lager

Clear, straw coloured, massive foamy head. Fresh, resiny, citrusy, melony hop aroma. Pils sweetness (and spritz!) up front making it feel full-bodied. Then the hop flavor hits, similar to the aroma. Pretty dry finish, not too bitter (30ish IBU?) and some resin hangs around a little on the tongue. I think I wouldve enjoyed this more during the cricket tomorrow but I was warm tonight and this is pretty damn refreshing!


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (26/12/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Which begs the eternal question.... if you can brew AG beer like this why is the can opener still sitting in the brewery? :lol:
> 
> Nice one Kenny. :icon_cheers:




:lol: BTW I hear that the HK still has his can opener still sitting in his brewery as well  

BYB


----------



## buttersd70 (27/12/08)

Final tasters done in conjunction with Muckey. (if anything, he's harder to please than I am. :blink: )

KHB
Good balance banana, clove, sweet, tart, bitter. 
Muckey considered there was grapefruit, and added "where the second bottle?"was.

Presented beautifully, but perhaps could do with a litle more carb
Sweetness up front, but not cloying. Muckey made the comment that, as an alternative, it would be nice if there was a touch of ginger in it. (that one is Bostons fault. :lol: )

Kennys apricot wit
Treat a beer with respect and it will respect you. Not a single floaty in this, in fact, was perfectly clear for the first pour.

Interestingly, some people have commented that there was plenty of apricot on the nose, but that it didn't translate to the palate....this was the same experience that Muckey had, but for me, the apricot was actually a little overpowering.

We both liked it, it was extremely well crafted, but we both agreed that it wasn't entirely sessionable.

Isaac's Aussie lager.

Muckey advised me to leave the comments on this one alone, for fear of offending....and I thought about not posting. But I think honesty in feedback is important. 
Honestly, I didn't like this beer at all. Initially, I got a big hit of DMS on the nose, which in itself was rather offputting. DMS in small amounts is in the nature of the beast for this type of beer, but in this case, it was overpoweringly strong. The other issue I had was with the fruitiness of it. It seemed to throw the balance completely out, and was not pleasant. I'm wondering if this is more to do with yeast choice than anything else. The malt/bitterness seemed OK, but the fruity esters, combined with the strong DMS dragged this beer down badly. I'm sorry to be the one to say it; I notice there has been little comment on this beer as yet, so I'll take it on myself to be the bad guy. Sorry. I think that cleaner yeast, and a longer boil time, would emprove this beer no end. I feel bad, now, for having said that.  

Overall, though, there were some good beers. Boston, BigH, KHB and Homekegger (even if he is a pusser  ) in particular. Can't wait to the winter swap....adn Muckey is already thinking of his recipes for it.


----------



## mickoz (27/12/08)

buttersd70 said:


> Overall, though, there were some good beers. Boston, BigH, KHB and Homekegger (even if he is a pusser  ) in particular.



Were you in the army at some stage Butters? Calling people from the Navy, pussers is pretty typical of someone who is\was a pongo 

Mick


----------



## buttersd70 (28/12/08)

Yes, as HK knows from chatting to me at the swap, I spent some time living in a cave. :lol:
(and I meant that tongue in cheek, with the greatest affection.  )


----------



## Murcluf (29/12/08)

Choppadoo - Bitter Very nice very enjoyable don't care if it is in or out of style just a good all round easy to drink beer Well Done!!! Now looking for the second bottle I didn't get in the case swap. 

Edit: Any chance for a recipe would like to have a crack at that one myself


----------



## isac (1/1/09)

thanks butters for your feedback, i would rather read an honest opinion than hear nothing. this was my first attempt at an AG so better luck next time...

i tried one of my aussies last night and wasnt impressed either. i hope the plant i tipped it on liked it  i did have a best after oz day 09 but i cant see another few weeks in the bottle helping much?

im interested to know any thoughts on how to reduce DMS. now that i know what that "flavour" is i have had another recent K&K lager (oops did i say that here) develop the same flavour. 

re the choice of yeast i used saflager 34/70 and when when i get my recipe off youngy ill attach it to this post. although the fd up K&K used S23

for both of these brews ive pitched the yeast at 18 deg then bought the temp down to 12 overnight. near the end of fermentation ive done a diacetyl rest at 18 deg for 36 hours before racking into a secondary and lagering at 4 deg for around a month.


----------



## buttersd70 (1/1/09)

Got to say, I missed the best after.....
another 4 weeks _might _have helped a bit, but I don't think it would have been enough to make a drastic difference, particularly to the high dms.

To reduce the DMS, make sure the boil isn't covered, and extend the boil time as well, 90min. Have yet to do an AG lager myself, as yet (did a few extract ones), but if I was to do one it would have 90minuute boil as an absolute minimum. I do my ales at 90min as well. (apart from my last one, and guess what? DMS. Not a lot, but it's there.)

Was it NC? Because if so, that can increase the DMS, particularly if the boil is only 60min. (not having a go at NC, I NC myself, but DMS is one of the possibilities, particularly in paler beers.)



> for both of these brews ive pitched the yeast at 18 deg then bought the temp down to 12 overnight. near the end of fermentation ive done a diacetyl rest at 18 deg for 36 hours before racking into a secondary and lagering at 4 deg for around a month.


Sounds right to me. Don't see any particular issue with this part of your method.

I've used 34/70 myself, and whilst it was pretty sulphury at the end of fermentation (as might be expected for a lager), it ended up nice after about 3(?) weeks lagered. It's strange that the fruitiness seemed so high, I would expect that from s23 more than from 34/70. I think that might have been one thing that age would have helped.

Hope this helps. Main thing is to not let it get you down. If that was your first, maybe do a nice easy ale to knock one out of the ballpark before revisiting lagers.


----------



## Murcluf (2/1/09)

Rudy's Summer Mild: Plenty of toffee notes enjoyable to drink hard to believe its a Mild very nice indeed


----------



## Goofinder (2/1/09)

Boston - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale

Poured with a massive head, but that may have been the glass I was using though it did seem pretty highly carbonated. Smooth bitterness, nice hop flavour. Tasted just as good as it did at the swap.

Rudy - Summer Mild

I reckon I must have got a dud bottle of this one after reading some of the other reviews. Pretty highly carbonated, sour taste and seemed rather thin for a beer that finished at 1016.  A bit disappointing really as I've got a brown that I made with Bairds brown malt that I really like and by the looks of it this should have been a good beer.


----------



## muckey (5/1/09)

speaking of Bostons beautiful beers, was having a brainstorming session with butters yesterday(yes my keg is lighter :lol: and we'd both love to get the receipe for the ginger pilsener that he had at the swap as we both really enjoyed it and wouldn't mind giving it a go when the weather cools off


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (5/1/09)

Goofinder said:


> Domonsura - Oasis Pale Ale
> 
> Nice toffee/butterscotch aroma and bitterness wasn't over the top given the amount of hops in there. Cracked this one just after lunch - really should have looked a bit closer at the label first. Doesn't taste 5.6% and I had no trouble knocking it back, but I'm glad I wasn't planning on doing much this arvo!




Another bottle that I was fortunate enough to scam. Had it last night and it was very happy sailing. Not that highly hopped or over the top bitterness. Am told it was made using Nelson Sauvin?? Have tried the Knapstein NS Lager and have just made and tasted my own creation. Would say the Oasis has not got that distinctive grape like aroma. But still a great quaffer even if it is at 5.6% ABV :chug: 

BYB


----------



## domonsura (5/1/09)

No Nelson Sauvin in it....all NZ Pacific Gem Flowers @ 17.8% AA all the way, by the bucketload. Those grapes you're tasting might be blackberries in disguise


----------



## Frank (5/1/09)

Muckey said:


> speaking of Bostons beautiful beers, was having a brainstorming session with butters yesterday(yes my keg is lighter :lol: and we'd both love to get the receipe for the ginger pilsener that he had at the swap as we both really enjoyed it and wouldn't mind giving it a go when the weather cools off


I will add it to the RecipeDB, should be up soon. I had a couple at Christmas, flavours are really starting to mesh in nicely.


----------



## buttersd70 (5/1/09)

Boston said:


> I will add it to the RecipeDB, should be up soon. I had a couple at Christmas, flavours are really starting to mesh in nicely.



Excellent...... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (5/1/09)

domonsura said:


> No Nelson Sauvin in it....all NZ Pacific Gem Flowers @ 17.8% AA all the way, by the bucketload. Those grapes you're tasting might be blackberries in disguise




There something about NZ hops isnt there. One would think NZ is a little close to the heart  I still remember the NZ Cascade hop back.

BYB


----------



## Adamt (5/1/09)

<------------------------------------- I may not fully remember it, but the evidence is there!


----------



## domonsura (5/1/09)

pfffffffffff............remembering stuff is over-rated.....:lol:


----------



## buttersd70 (5/1/09)

photographic evidence FTW :lol:


----------



## Rudy (6/1/09)

Goofinder said:


> Boston - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale
> 
> Poured with a massive head, but that may have been the glass I was using though it did seem pretty highly carbonated. Smooth bitterness, nice hop flavour. Tasted just as good as it did at the swap.
> 
> ...



That's a shame, I have one bottle left which I can drop to you if you like. Send me a PM.


----------



## Adamt (6/1/09)

3. ~MikE’s Pilsner
Looks plain sexy. Clear straw colour, small but marshmallowy head, med-high carbonation. Aroma of sweetness and Saaz spiciness. Flavour is sweet then rich malt, some of the spiciness comes through but not too much. Clean bitterness dominates the finish. Bitterness seemed to hang around quite a bit but I haven’t had a beer since New Years.

I'm about half way through the first glass and I'm flying. Must be those pain killers I had with dinner


----------



## Frank (7/1/09)

*RustyC - Bright APA*

I think this beer is well balanced and easy drinking. This beer has a good balance between aroma and bittering hops. There is a slight warmth on the finish as if it is above 5.0% alcohol, I think this beer would be a good 4.0% session beer. 
Has a recipe been posted for this one yet? Would like to give it a go before we run out of summer.

I got some new Pilsner glasses for Christmas, so tried them out tonight. I know it's the wrong glass for this beer, but this was the next cold beer in the line up.



:icon_offtopic: I broke one Monday night while removing the stickers, nearly lost the top of my finger, end up in Wakefield and got 4 stitches. Crystal cuts so much better than glass.  Only 5 glasses now.


----------



## Frank (7/1/09)

Boston said:


> *RustyC - Bright APA*
> I think this beer is well balanced and easy drinking. This beer has a good balance between aroma and bittering hops. There is a slight warmth on the finish as if it is above 5.0% alcohol, I think this beer would be a good 4.0% session beer.
> Has a recipe been posted for this one yet? Would like to give it a go before we run out of summer.


Just read the label 4.6% ABV, would have guessed it was higher.


----------



## KHB (7/1/09)

Drinking the not so special bitter at the moment and am really enjoying this one, nice and malty with nice hop flavour


----------



## Goofinder (7/1/09)

Goofinder said:


> Rudy - Summer Mild
> 
> I reckon I must have got a dud bottle of this one after reading some of the other reviews. Pretty highly carbonated, sour taste and seemed rather thin for a beer that finished at 1016.  A bit disappointing really as I've got a brown that I made with Bairds brown malt that I really like and by the looks of it this should have been a good beer.


Hmm... I'm starting to think my taste buds might need some calibration. I had a commercial stout on the weekend where I got a similar sourness coming through, and now I've just had Butters' Mild and there it was again. Surely all three can't have been bad.

With Butters', I checked the temperature after the first glass (about 12C warmed up from around 8C) then proceeded to knock out CO2 using the Butters syringe method which greatly reduced the sourness for me. There's some nice flavours from the malt in there and it's ridiculously clear and doesn't seem like a low alc beer, but for me the sourness just overrides it too much. Carbonic bite maybe? Not sure.



Rudy said:


> That's a shame, I have one bottle left which I can drop to you if you like. Send me a PM.


Any chance you can bring it along to the AMB meet on the 17th? Wouldn't mind trying it again while there's a few other people around to share it with and see if I'm the only crazy one.


----------



## buttersd70 (7/1/09)

Strange one, Dan....I wasn't overly happy with my beer. There were several flavours with it that I was unhappy about (mainly from over cooking the malt, and a temp spike), but sourness wasn't one of them.... haven't got any left for another taste, though.


----------



## Rudy (8/1/09)

Goofinder said:


> Hmm... I'm starting to think my taste buds might need some calibration. I had a commercial stout on the weekend where I got a similar sourness coming through, and now I've just had Butters' Mild and there it was again. Surely all three can't have been bad.
> 
> With Butters', I checked the temperature after the first glass (about 12C warmed up from around 8C) then proceeded to knock out CO2 using the Butters syringe method which greatly reduced the sourness for me. There's some nice flavours from the malt in there and it's ridiculously clear and doesn't seem like a low alc beer, but for me the sourness just overrides it too much. Carbonic bite maybe? Not sure.
> 
> ...



If I don't drink it between now and then!  I'm on holidays, and there is not a lot of homebrew in my fridge


----------



## Frank (8/1/09)

Rudy said:


> *I'm on holidays*, and there is not a lot of homebrew in my fridge


Then stop typing and start brewing. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Goofinder (10/1/09)

Just had KHB's Honey Weissbier. Similar to Murcluf's Weizen but with a bit of dryness upfront which I think was from the honey. Not too bad, but I'm not really a fan of honey beers to be honest.

Also have had a couple of others over the last couple of days - isac's Aussie Lager which I think needed to be a bit cleaner for an Aussie lager (had some apple-y tastes and DMS in there I think) and homekegger's White Shield IPA clone which I would have expected a bit more hop character from (although I've never tasted the original) but still was a nice beer and went down rather well from what I recall. :icon_drunk:


----------



## Rustyc30 (11/1/09)

Hi Boston just landed back in adelaide today so the recipe is not up yet but I will put it up over the next day or 2


----------



## Frank (11/1/09)

Rustyc said:


> Hi Boston just landed back in adelaide today so the recipe is not up yet but I will put it up over the next day or 2


Thanks Rusty. By the way your smoker worked a treat, I think DrSmurto was concreting into his back yard over Christmas.  

*Rudy's - Summer Mild*
Very tasty, no sour notes as Goofinder described. I think for my taste the level of Crystal was a bit too high (just). If I was to replicate I would drop the Medium Crystal to 2% and up the Brown Malt to 8%. Another beer that improved with raising the temperature, carbonation was spot on.


----------



## Rudy (11/1/09)

Boston said:


> Then stop typing and start brewing. :icon_cheers:



I will I'm waiting for a 4L yeast starter to ferment out


----------



## Rudy (11/1/09)

*Rudy's - Summer Mild*
Very tasty, no sour notes as Goofinder described. I think for my taste the level of Crystal was a bit too high (just). If I was to replicate I would drop the Medium Crystal to 2% and up the Brown Malt to 8%. Another beer that improved with raising the temperature, carbonation was spot on.
[/quote]

Cheers. I used a bit of crystal, amber and brown as I wanted low attenuation with such a low OG. I guess the proportions were out, I'll have to print new labels with less crystal and more brown malt  This was the best beer I had ready at the time and in long necks.


----------



## KHB (11/1/09)

Had butters beer last night was bloody beautiful, went down a treat.


----------



## ~MikE (11/1/09)

KHB said:


> Had butters beer last night was bloody beautiful, went down a treat.



same

Butters's's beer:
nice chocolate slap to the face, very mellow and has a pleasant dryness to it. nothing overdone and the 1469 compliments the maltyness beautifully. this beer rocks!


----------



## drsmurto (12/1/09)

Had HKs White Shield Clone last night.

First off - people shouldnt be judging this against the BJCP definition of an IPA. Its not an IPA by that definition. Its a higher gravity english ale, sort of an ESB, sort of an IPA.

I've had a few bottles of the real deal and i quite enjoy this beer. Close to a favourite.

I think this version is spot on. Its malty, there is enough bitterness to balance the malt but its not overly bitter. A lovely aroma and the colour is good. Clarity is the its only fault IMO but nothing time and/or some gelatine wouldnt fix. Carbonation was right where i like it as well.

I have to say, after being unimpressed with your beer last year Craig you have dealt up a winner. I had a recipe for this beer somewhere that i had pinched from Jims Beer Kit but seem to have lost it. Could you post your version please?

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## buttersd70 (12/1/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Its not an IPA by that definition.



Must be why I liked it so much :lol: Agree with the issues with clarity, though....I was actually pretty surprised at that, given it was 1026. Even with the cloudiness, it was up there amongst the front runners for me.


----------



## homekegger1 (12/1/09)

DrSmurto said:


> I think this version is spot on. Its malty, there is enough bitterness to balance the malt but its not overly bitter. A lovely aroma and the colour is good. Clarity is the its only fault IMO but nothing time and/or some gelatine wouldnt fix. Carbonation was right where i like it as well.
> 
> I have to say, after being unimpressed with your beer last year Craig you have dealt up a winner. I had a recipe for this beer somewhere that i had pinched from Jims Beer Kit but seem to have lost it. Could you post your version please?
> 
> ...






buttersd70 said:


> Must be why I liked it so much :lol: Agree with the issues with clarity, though....I was actually pretty surprised at that, given it was 1026. Even with the cloudiness, it was up there amongst the front runners for me.



Firstly, I want to say thanks, I am glad you boys enjoyed it. 

And the recipe can be found here

Cheers boys.

HK


----------



## drsmurto (12/1/09)

44 IBU  

I would have guessed 30, maybe 35. What OG did you get? A BU:GU of over 1 and Butters enjoyed it - i think he has been converted! :lol: 

I have all the ingredients to have a crack at that!

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## buttersd70 (12/1/09)

I would have guessed about 30 ish as well....wow.

I think a big part of my issues with bitterness comes down to hop selection, as well, as opposed to IBU per se. It's harsh bitterness that I don't like...in this case it helps greatly that I'm a big fan of both challenger and fuggles. 

Edit...and I more than enjoyed it. It was one of my favourites. As much as I liked many of the others, this is one that I would happily session on.


----------



## Goofinder (12/1/09)

Nearly at the end now...

GMK - Apricot Wit
Pours with a distinct lack of floaties - in fact was nice and clear. I actually couldn't finish this one last night, the apricot flavour was just too much for me. Left it overnight and gave it another go tonight and it had mellowed somewhat. While it still definitely had the apricot taste it blended in better and was quite nice. I'm still not entirely convinced about fruit in beer though... :unsure:

As for the White Shield IPA - the bottle I think said 5.6% and the recipe ~4%... which was it?


----------



## drsmurto (13/1/09)

Goofinder said:


> As for the White Shield IPA - the bottle I think said 5.6% and the recipe ~4%... which was it?



Missed that in the recipe! 5.6% is more like white shields. Maybe that is why Butters liked it. 

Maybe i should have passed around the bottle of IIPA i had in the fridge. 7.5% and 70 IBU. Tasty! Fuggles, EKG and Styrians - a landlord on roids!


----------



## homekegger1 (13/1/09)

Goofinder said:


> As for the White Shield IPA - the bottle I think said 5.6% and the recipe ~4%... which was it?



Just checked my paperwork. SG was 1.047 and final was 1.009 giving me 5.66% on the calculator I use. Just checked on Beersmith with same numbers and got 4.9%. With the crush I get from my grain from Beerbelly I usually get around 85% efficiency.

Attached is what I use to calculate Alc. But may start using the calc in Beersmith.

View attachment Home_Brewery.zip


Cheers

HK


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (13/1/09)

homekegger1 said:


> Just checked my paperwork. SG was 1.047 and final was 1.009 giving me 5.66% on the calculator I use. Just checked on Beersmith with same numbers and got 4.9%. With the crush I get from my grain from Beerbelly I usually get around 85% efficiency.
> 
> Attached is what I use to calculate Alc. But may start using the calc in Beersmith.
> 
> ...



Looking at those gravity's I reckon the 4.9% abv would be closer.

BYB


----------



## buttersd70 (13/1/09)

Yeah, the calculator is definately off as far as the alcohol is concerned. The priming part of it looks about right.


----------



## Frank (13/1/09)

*KHB - Honey Weisbieer*
Like Goofinder, I am not a fan of Honey in beer, the cloves seem to be quite upfront as well. Pored nicely in the glass, and held the head well. I think there is something missing from this beer, but can't put my finger on it yet. I think it might be just a bit more Wheat, would have liked to get a bit of the bubblegum flavours through on it. What % wheat is in it?


----------



## Frank (13/1/09)

*Isac - Aussie Lager*
This beer was not as clean on the finish as I would have liked. A few have mentioned DMS, I am getting a slight corn taste, but not too offensive. I think this beer tastes like either the ferment got too hot, or there was some grain husk that got into the fermenter, it could also be a flame out hop addition that made it get a bit unbalanced.


----------



## Murcluf (13/1/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Had HKs White Shield Clone last night.
> 
> First off - people shouldnt be judging this against the BJCP definition of an IPA. Its not an IPA by that definition. Its a higher gravity english ale, sort of an ESB, sort of an IPA.
> 
> I think this version is spot on. Its malty, there is enough bitterness to balance the malt but its not overly bitter. A lovely aroma and the colour is good.


I had Homekegger's White Sheild Clone and totally agree with Smurto's above comments, it was a very well balance and enjoyable beer to drink. 

Had Adamt ALT F4 last week was nice to drink except all the carbonation was in the oversized head space of the bottle and poured flat as a tack. Would of really enjoyed it more if it had some bubbles in it, Unless an Alt is supposed to be flat as, hadn't had one before, but it did taste nice thou,


----------



## Murcluf (14/1/09)

Tonight was Butters Mild Ale more Wild then Mild it was excellent I personally loved every minute of it very nice drop indeed damn shame there was only one to be had. Sure is in as one of my favourites.


----------



## ~MikE (14/1/09)

Rudy's mild:
a very nice brewsky this one. i'm not usually one for all malt and minimal hops but you pulled it off well. very nice malty flavour and well balanced bitterness for my taste.


----------



## homekegger1 (14/1/09)

Murcluf said:


> I had Homekegger's White Sheild Clone and totally agree with Smurto's above comments, it was a very well balance and enjoyable beer to drink.



Thanks Murcluf, Glad you enjoyed it. Hope to be catching up soon.


----------



## buttersd70 (14/1/09)

Murcluf said:


> more Wild then Mild



:lol: 
Got to use that....
Glad you liked it.


----------



## Murcluf (14/1/09)

buttersd70 said:


> :lol:
> Got to use that....
> Glad you liked it.


Looking forward to the royalty cheques in the mail for the naming rights to "Butter's Wild Mild" B) Cha Ching $$$$


----------



## KHB (15/1/09)

Boston said:


> *KHB - Honey Weisbieer*
> Like Goofinder, I am not a fan of Honey in beer, the cloves seem to be quite upfront as well. Pored nicely in the glass, and held the head well. I think there is something missing from this beer, but can't put my finger on it yet. I think it might be just a bit more Wheat, would have liked to get a bit of the bubblegum flavours through on it. What % wheat is in it?




It was 37% wheat. I know have changed my recipie since then to more wheat


----------



## ~MikE (16/1/09)

KHB honey weisbier:
not bad. more clove than banana for my liking with 3068 - i'd brew warmer, and i think the 37% wheat could be pushed to 50% - the colour is quite yellow. i'd also push the honey more- the sweetness is there, and the flavour is just squeaking through but i personally wouldn't mind more. other than that, reasonable head, great mouth feel and an overall well balanced and very enjoyable quaffer.  

i think the recipe for this would vary greatly depending on the brewer. eg boston doesn't like honey in beer, i want for it to be more of a predominant flavour. what does one do with 3068? clove or banana?


----------



## Goofinder (16/1/09)

Polished off the case this evening with a double dose of DrSmurto's Landlord. I must say, this is a damn good beer, and I almost feel bad for grabbing an extra bottle of this in exchange for one of my feeble attempts at it. Have currently got the dregs munching on a starter to try and build up some 1469.

Pours nice and clear, with an inviting copper-ish colour. I must say that I've never tried the original (every time I go to the Wheaty they seem to have something new on tap for me to try!) but I did make an attempt at an earlier version of the Dr's recipe that I picked up from somewhere or other. Checked my notes and this version has a bit more munich and adds some chocolate and cuts back on the hops a bit. I reckon it's a lot better balanced and the bit of choc malt adds that extra something as well.

Would be interested to know if anyone who picked up the resiny/rubbery flavour in mine found it in this one as the only thing I could pick up in mine on a repeat tasting I think I was getting in the landlord slightly. I'm pretty sure what I'm tasting is just the EKG as flavour hops though.

Anyway, thanks everyone who was in the swap, I must say you've opened my tastebuds up to a few different styles and pretty much all beers went down rather nicely. Thanks also to those who have provided feedback on my beer - it's good to know that I'm producing something at least halfway drinkable.

Standouts for me were Rustyc's Bright APA - is there a recipe on the way for this or should I just ring LC in Freo? - and 
the Landlord. Honourable mentions to Boston's NS Summer Ale, bigh's Jade Lager and choppadoo's bitter.


----------



## Rustyc30 (16/1/09)

Recipe is now posted in the Data base under Rusty's Bright APA Xmas 2008 swap. Biterness come out a bit high in the DB then on beersmith I had it about 26-27 from memory but glad to here that everyone enjoyed it


----------



## KHB (16/1/09)

I drank one of my beers tonight and agree the honey has made it dry, which i like i enjoy honey beers, Will make again just use more wheat next time


----------



## drsmurto (17/1/09)

Goofinder said:


> Polished off the case this evening with a double dose of DrSmurto's Landlord. I must say, this is a damn good beer, and I almost feel bad for grabbing an extra bottle of this in exchange for one of my feeble attempts at it. Have currently got the dregs munching on a starter to try and build up some 1469.
> 
> Pours nice and clear, with an inviting copper-ish colour. I must say that I've never tried the original (every time I go to the Wheaty they seem to have something new on tap for me to try!) but I did make an attempt at an earlier version of the Dr's recipe that I picked up from somewhere or other. Checked my notes and this version has a bit more munich and adds some chocolate and cuts back on the hops a bit. I reckon it's a lot better balanced and the bit of choc malt adds that extra something as well.



Agree. The choc addition and extra munich help balance the bitterness. Every time casw swap comes aorund i get all nervous about my beer, i think too much about every little thing and end up stressing myself out. Its good to hear people enjoyed it.

Hoping to make a double batch of this again soon as i dont have any bottles left!

If you want Landlord go to Cellarbrations, Fullarton Rd, Fullarton. They have several english beers. 3 for $20.


----------



## ~MikE (21/1/09)

peas_and_corn - Hallertauer Pale Ale:
i think i tried this at the swap, but i had it last night during an awesome round of left 4 dead. i REALLY like this beer, nicely bitter and an awesome flavour. Dave, have you posted the recipe for this?

EDIT: found it on reciupe DB after a not-so-extensive search  - will definitely be brewing this or something very similar.


----------



## KHB (21/1/09)

~MikE said:


> peas_and_corn - Hallertauer Pale Ale:
> i think i tried this at the swap, but i had it last night during an awesome round of left 4 dead. i REALLY like this beer, nicely bitter and an awesome flavour. Dave, have you posted the recipe for this?
> 
> EDIT: found it on reciupe DB after a not-so-extensive search  - will definitely be brewing this or something very similar.





Funny mine was flat as a tack


----------



## peas_and_corn (21/1/09)

Yeah, there were some issues, I was new at the whole bottling from the keg thing. Apologies to those who got flat ones.


----------



## Frank (23/1/09)

*Homekegger - White Shield IPA Clone*
Well to start, the label says, 'may be slightly under carbed'. Far from the truth, this beer is borderline overcarbed, like my Nelson Sauvin. Maybe the extra bit of time I have given it, as I followed the best after date. This beer was great to taste, I think I drank it a bit too cold though. I feel the malt was hidden a bit by the hops, the flame out Northdown may be slightly out of ballance and could have been added at 20min and swapped for the fuggles at flame out. Overall good beer, would have thought it was greater than 5% ABV though.


----------



## Frank (24/1/09)

*Butters - Mild*
To start, the clarity of this beer is spot on, even though it is dark, there is no haze.
After the first sip I was a bit unsure on the balance, but after a couple of minutes in the glass it rounded off nicely. Once I got about half way through the bottle I was starting to think one of the dark malts was beginning to dominate, leaving a rich warm chocolate flavour in the mouth (but still not out of balance). 
Being low alcohol the mouth feel was cut a bit short, with a slightly sweet chocolate finish. I am not sure if this beer would be for my taste as a 'summer session', would almost be more suited to the winter swap, where serving unchilled would be appropriate. Only suggestion would be to drop a little bit of the darker malts, and the mouth feel may finish a bit cleaner (for summer drinking), leave as is for winter drinking.
[more detail as requested] :icon_cheers:


----------



## Frank (25/1/09)

*~MikE - Pilsner*
This beer has a good malt back bone with hops not over powering. I found it hard to believe this beer is nearly 42IBU, and no chill so potentially even higher bitterness, (my Czech Saaz was 4%AA, not 6% as on the RecipeDB so bitterness may be lower depending on Mikes Saaz). This beer has some faint honey notes which may be from the Vienna malt (never used it before), or some esters from the WY2124. This beer was 5.19% ABV that was balancing the bitterness, but I feel the beer would have been nicer around 4.5%. Being such a clean beer I could start to taste the alcohol. I have not done a stepped mash like Mike did, so I am unsure how the flavour profile may have been affected compared to a standard mash.


----------



## Frank (25/1/09)

*GMK - Apricot Spiced Wit*
I would say this is one of the beers that does *not *meet the 'summer session beer' theme IMO. It would be better placed as a final beer for the night with a cheese platter and fruit, or just a dessert beer. The apricot flavours are high and nearly out of balance. The wheat and apricot work well together, but not really my taste for a beer.


----------



## Frank (26/1/09)

*DrSmurto - Publican*
After reading previous reviews, I lined up 3 glasses and poured the whole bottle out in one hit and did not invert. Left the finings oyster in the bottle. This beer is perfectly bright with great colour, (as one would hope after using finings). Flavour and hops perfectly matched. I don't think this beer is quite my 'Summer session beer', but would definately be an 'Autumn session beer' (shame I only had one bottle).

*Well that's me out.... 2008 Summer Case Swap now complete, a great sample of beers. 
Getting ready for the Winter Swap, looking forward to tasting and swapping some more great examples of ALL GRAIN. :icon_cheers: *


----------



## ~MikE (26/1/09)

Homekegger - White Shield IPA Clone:
overcarbed, but nothing a few whacks from above with a spare glass wont solve. once brought to the right carbonation, it's a very pleasant flavour indeed. my only experience brewing IPA was a highly bitter - almost unnecessarily so. this is well balanced and easy to drink.


----------



## youngy (3/3/09)

Well I finally got around to drinking the case swap. (was saving it for a time I could relax and enjoy)

I was over at Venus Bay for 5 nights, so a perfect place to sit after fishing and sample a few different brews.

Personally I thought there would have be more easier drinking beers and found some a bit heavy to punch back in 30+ temperatures, but they did taste great.

From what I recall I liked Bostons Summer Ale and BigH Jade's Lager the best. I also enjoyed RustyC, murcluf, oasis, rudys.

Well done everyone, can't wait for the next one.


----------

